# New Model - Outback 320Bh



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=320BH

Not sure what to make of the giant slide that includes the sofa, dinette and the queen bed. How does one get into the bedroom - climb over the bed? Also the television faces the kitchen sink, but looks like it rotates. I like the new cabinet colors and the neo-angle shower, but I think this floorplan needs a little work....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like there is a slider door for privacy in the bedroom when the slide is out, but it doesn't look like that would be helpful for accessing the bedroom when the slide is in. Certainly would appear that you would have to crawl over the bed to access the bedroom when the slide is in - not the most convenient for packing if you don't have room to open the slide at home or storage area.

I hope the entertainment center TV is on a swivel, otherwise it's not positioned very well.

The rest of the floor plan does look nice for those who need a small bunkhouse unit.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Most units with a bed slide close up against the far wall cabinets.

That is whether it is a trailer or fifth wheel......you really can't get around of them when closed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I showed my DW, just as a converation piece and she said she'd like to have it. WHAT!!! We just bought the 301BQ two years ago and I have just about all the MOD's I wanted to do complete.

I think the bathroom is all she is looking at. The 301BQ does have a small bathroom.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I showed my DW, just as a converation piece and she said she'd like to have it. WHAT!!! We just bought the 301BQ two years ago and I have just about all the MOD's I wanted to do complete.
> 
> I think the bathroom is all she is looking at. The 301BQ does have a small bathroom.


No, no, no, the 320BH will not work - not for you or me - just keep repeating that. There must be a way to get that larger shower in the 302BH. You figure it out and I'll try it.


----------

